# TTF or OTT ??



## NorthernOntario

Don’t Understand—I am new to slinging. Most of what I have watched and read claim that TTF is easier for beginners to master and also some claim more accurate. Why is it 90% of shooter seem to shoot OTT. Apparently in China nearly all shooter are OTT. Why is OTT so much more prevalent??
Paul


----------



## Portboy

Haha this a loaded old as time question and there is no wrong or right answer from I tell . Buy yourself a frame you can flip to either styles and find the one you like best .


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Welcome to the forums! I like OTT. There all accurate. I have seen many shoot all different styles and cut cards with them. I think it’s just preference really. Keep shooting!


----------



## Hoss

It's all about personal preference. 

I shoot TTF for years then switched to OTT, as of now I can't see myself ever going back to TTF.

My suggestion is to try both ways, then you'll know which one suits you the best.

Welcome aboard and have fun!

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Welcome. 

I shoot both OTT and TTF. And I'm with all above for trying a variety of frames and seeing what you like. I enjoy both and am equally likely to miss the target with either. 

I think the only substantive difference I have heard are that TTF tends to have less handslap since the bands tend to return through the fork rather than returning toward the hand holding the frame. And OTT may be the way to go when shooting butterfly / extended draws due to lower likelyhood of hand hits- I believe also due to the bands going over the top of the forks.


----------



## Whytey

OTT!
It's more forgiving.

As a beginner I found aligning all the required fundamentals including draw strength stability, correct pouch hold, maintaining precise squareness of the forks, release, frustration, fatigue, all too much to shoot TTF with fork and hand hits a painful deterrent..... both physically and mentally.

Run with whatever works for you and chase the fun.


----------



## Sean Khan

NorthernOntario said:


> Why is it 90% of shooter seem to shoot OTT


We don't want dings in our pretty slingshots, that's why.


----------



## orion25

In OTT gangsta, easier to align the bands vertically. Sighting is done with the angle of the fork. Afterwards it's a matter of preference.


----------



## Shaku

I am weird in that regard... I prefer shooting TTF for butterfly shooting (no handslaps) and OTT for short draw precision shooting (clear Aiming point).

I am still a little scared of the RTS probability of OTT which is another reason I prefer TTF for butterfly shooting. I am however far more accurate with OTT as I am more of a methodical guy, not so much a "feeling" guy... therefor short draw with clear aiming point and repetition through anchor points suits me better than feeling where the projectile is behind my head.

In the end, try both, stick with what you like best.


----------



## hoggy

i prefer ttf but shoot both ttf & ott. if i have a universal fork, i'll band it up ttf 1st.


----------



## Roll Fast

So maybe I'm a bit lazy, but I find OTT with a simple pouch is a little quicker and less fussy to untwist before each shot.
The TTF requires a little more untwisting (sometimes anyway) and a little more fancy hand work to get the bands properly lined up on the forks before each shot.
It is no great difficulty but the TTF set-ups seem to line up more natuarlly and untangle a little easier.
I wonder if tubes are even better for no twist and no tangle compared to bands?


----------



## NorthernOntario

Roll Fast said:


> So maybe I'm a bit lazy, but I find OTT with a simple pouch is a little quicker and less fussy to untwist before each shot.
> The TTF requires a little more untwisting (sometimes anyway) and a little more fancy hand work to get the bands properly lined up on the forks before each shot.
> It is no great difficulty but the TTF set-ups seem to line up more natuarlly and untangle a little easier.
> I wonder if tubes are even better for no twist and no tangle compared to bands?


 I suspect this is the reason for a lot of shooters. Especially those that compete. Many contests the shooter only has a set amount of time to complete the task. I started shooting TTF and until I become become more consistent I will stick with it. I am able to consistently put 9 or 8 in a three inch circle. Long way from lighting at match from 10 meters. Still enjoying my slinging . Getting better as my fingers toughen up


----------



## devils son in law

The main difference is that real men shoot OTT !


----------



## Slide-Easy

If I were forced to shoot, only TTF...I would stop shooting forks today and I have a moderate to severe addiction.


----------



## Hoss

Slide-Easy said:


> If I were forced to shoot, only TTF...I would stop shooting forks today and I have a moderate to severe addiction.


Me too!!

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

Hi Paul,

Yes, there seems to be a lot more shooters using the OTT but don't let that influence your choice. Try them all and stick with what works best for you. Find out what helps you achieve your best accuracy.

I started this slingshot journey 30 years ago with a TruMark FS-1, fat tubes and .44cal cast lead balls. Next was a Daisy P51 that was somewhat similar. Over the years I discovered the forums and learned how to build boardcut frames so I made over a hundred and experimented with size, shape, designs and materials. Then I grew fond of the steel Chinese loop ear frames with skinny tubes and so I rested in that area for many years. Then I opened up my mind a bit more and tried some of the different frames from AliExpress dealers, Pocket Predator, SimpleShot and others. I had the Universal BoyScout, SERE, OTT Ranger Tac, Mini-Taurus OTT & TTF, Axiom Ocularis, Jelly Bean Ocularis, Wasp Stinger, Tianpeng, Popeye, Feihu, Lion Mouth, Antelope, StoneSpear SPS, Dobber Catapults F1, Wingshooter Longbow, etc, etc.

Most of my frames were OTT but a few were TTF. What improved my accuracy the most was when I transitioned from instinctive to conscious aiming. I'm not knocking instinctive/intuitive aiming but found I could extend my accuracy distance to 30+ yards when conscious aiming. Another thing that improved my accuracy was getting away from the common thumb-brace hold and moving to a pinch-hammer grip with a fairly narrow fork width. It just worked better for me. Gangster hold, as always. I have experimented with eight ammo sizes and settled on 7mm & 8mm but will also use BBs a lot during the winter months. 

Out of more than 200 slingshots the 3 that I only seem to now shoot are the TTF Mini-Taurus, Tianpeng and the Lion Mouth. The Mini-Taurus TTF has been my most accurate shooter for over 2 years now. 

*What's my point?* For most of my slingshot years I was not at all interested in TTF designs, hammer grip frames, lanyards or small ball ammo. This stuff was all against my grain. It was Roger Henrie (Wingshooter) who convinced me to try the TTF Mini-T. After giving TTF an honest try I was shocked to see my consistency improve. As a bonus I have never had a handslap with TTF and pinch-hammer hold. To be honest I think the pinch-hammer hold is a huge contributor to my improved accuracy. It just points naturally like pointing a finger. No cocked back wrist, frame flipping or thumb bracing needed. Some guys shoot very well and much better than me with a basic flat frame design. I did give the _OTT flat frame_ an honest try for many years and did have fun and some nice accuracy. I just find the TTF pinch-hammer easier to shoot and I like the contoured grip on the Mini-T. With that said, I'll still periodically pick up a flat frame and have some fun. 

My two favorite OTT frames still get lots of use. The Tianpeng is rigged up for BBs and the Lion Mouth is for when I want to shoot a traditional Chinese peghead frame. Both are pinch-hammer frames.

You could try my preferred designs, shooting style and ammo sizes and hate it all. That's fine. It's okay if we don't like the same thing. But you will never know until you try. I was pleasantly surprised. Bill Hays, the Mini-Taurus designer, does very well with this frame and other TTF designs. 

The bottom pic is a shadowbox coffee table in my basement. All slingshots are fun!


----------



## Northerner

Here are a few more pics of the TTF Mini-Taurus, Tianpeng and Lion Mouth. Sorry, I'm retired and it's cold outside...lol.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

PP TTF Taurus and Scorpion are two of my favorites (both TTF). Both have the very natural comfortable grip that @Northerner mentioned. The hand web support design is amazing. They are opposite ends of the spectrum on fork width (Taurus narrow, Predator wide). But they are both so natural and easy to hold. I have two of each and don't see ever giving them up, even though I play with OTT and other frames a lot also.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Northerner said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Yes, there seems to be a lot more shooters using the OTT but don't let that influence your choice. Try them all and stick with what works best for you. Find out what helps you achieve your best accuracy.
> 
> I started this slingshot journey 30 years ago with a TruMark FS-1, fat tubes and .44cal cast lead balls. Next was a Daisy P51 that was somewhat similar. Over the years I discovered the forums and learned how to build boardcut frames so I made over a hundred and experimented with size, shape, designs and materials. Then I grew fond of the steel Chinese loop ear frames with skinny tubes and so I rested in that area for many years. Then I opened up my mind a bit more and tried some of the different frames from AliExpress dealers, Pocket Predator, SimpleShot and others. I had the Universal BoyScout, SERE, OTT Ranger Tac, Mini-Taurus OTT & TTF, Axiom Ocularis, Jelly Bean Ocularis, Wasp Stinger, Tianpeng, Popeye, Feihu, Lion Mouth, Antelope, StoneSpear SPS, Dobber Catapults F1, Wingshooter Longbow, etc, etc.
> 
> Most of my frames were OTT but a few were TTF. What improved my accuracy the most was when I transitioned from instinctive to conscious aiming. I'm not knocking instinctive/intuitive aiming but found I could extend my accuracy distance to 30+ yards when conscious aiming. Another thing that improved my accuracy was getting away from the common thumb-brace hold and moving to a pinch-hammer grip with a fairly narrow fork width. It just worked better for me. Gangster hold, as always. I have experimented with eight ammo sizes and settled on 7mm & 8mm but will also use BBs a lot during the winter months.
> 
> Out of more than 200 slingshots the 3 that I only seem to now shoot are the TTF Mini-Taurus, Tianpeng and the Lion Mouth. The Mini-Taurus TTF has been my most accurate shooter for over 2 years now.
> 
> *What's my point?* For most of my slingshot years I was not at all interested in TTF designs, hammer grip frames, lanyards or small ball ammo. This stuff was all against my grain. It was Roger Henrie (Wingshooter) who convinced me to try the TTF Mini-T. After giving TTF an honest try I was shocked to see my consistency improve. As a bonus I have never had a handslap with TTF and pinch-hammer hold. To be honest I think the pinch-hammer hold is a huge contributor to my improved accuracy. It just points naturally like pointing a finger. No cocked back wrist, frame flipping or thumb bracing needed. Some guys shoot very well and much better than me with a basic flat frame design. I did give the _OTT flat frame_ an honest try for many years and did have fun and some nice accuracy. I just find the TTF pinch-hammer easier to shoot and I like the contoured grip on the Mini-T. With that said, I'll still periodically pick up a flat frame and have some fun.
> 
> My two favorite OTT frames still get lots of use. The Tianpeng is rigged up for BBs and the Lion Mouth is for when I want to shoot a traditional Chinese peghead frame. Both are pinch-hammer frames.
> 
> You could try my preferred designs, shooting style and ammo sizes and hate it all. That's fine. It's okay if we don't like the same thing. But you will never know until you try. I was pleasantly surprised. Bill Hays, the Mini-Taurus designer, does very well with this frame and other TTF designs.
> 
> The bottom pic is a shadowbox coffee table in my basement. All slingshots are fun!
> 
> View attachment 360466
> 
> 
> View attachment 360467
> 
> 
> View attachment 360468


I shoot instinctively, using my conscience mind, at 30 plus yards every day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Northerner

Slide-Easy said:


> I shoot instinctively, using my conscience mind, at 30 plus yards every day and twice on Sunday.


You are a very gifted shooter. Unfortunately, I don't have that sort of natural talent. I practiced _instinctive/intuitive_ from 1991 to around 2014 but struggled to even hit a large 2 pound coffee can at 30 yards. My 20 yard groups were around 6" in diameter which isn't even good enough for consistent pop can hits.

As soon as I switched to _conscious_ _aiming_ I was seeing accuracy improvements. It didn't take long before a pop can was a good target for 20 yards. Last summer I even managed to smack a 40mm spinner at 20 yards. For 50 yards I go with an 8" pie plate and 75 I have used the pie plate but did much better with an 18" metal garbage can lid (4/5 hits).


----------



## Slide-Easy

Northerner said:


> You are a very gifted shooter. Unfortunately, I don't have that sort of natural talent. I practiced _instinctive/intuitive_ from 1991 to around 2014 but struggled to even hit a large 2 pound coffee can at 30 yards. My 20 yard groups were around 6" in diameter which isn't even good enough for consistent pop can hits.
> 
> As soon as I switched to _conscious_ _aiming_ I was seeing accuracy improvements. It didn't take long before a pop can was a good target for 20 yards. Last summer I even managed to smack a 40mm spinner at 20 yards. For 50 yards I go with an 8" pie plate and 75 I have used the pie plate but did much better with an 18" metal garbage can lid (4/5 hits).


I was just messing with you...


----------



## Northerner

Slide-Easy said:


> I was just messing with you...


No... you are that good. Don't say otherwise. I might have to take you down off the pedestal... LOL.


----------



## raventree78

NorthernOntario said:


> I suspect this is the reason for a lot of shooters. Especially those that compete. Many contests the shooter only has a set amount of time to complete the task. I started shooting TTF and until I become become more consistent I will stick with it. I am able to consistently put 9 or 8 in a three inch circle. Long way from lighting at match from 10 meters. Still enjoying my slinging . Getting better as my fingers toughen up



If you are putting 8 or 9 shots in a 3 inch circle at 10 ish meters, you are doing well  when I was shooting for a while and practiced almost daily I was pretty close to your performance, but that doesn't matter I suppose, what ever your goal is, that is what matters  Have fun with it, try new things,


----------



## raventree78

Northerner said:


> Here are a few more pics of the TTF Mini-Taurus, Tianpeng and Lion Mouth. Sorry, I'm retired and it's cold outside...lol.
> 
> View attachment 360469
> 
> 
> View attachment 360470
> 
> 
> View attachment 360471


Hello, do you happen to remember where you got the lion mouth slingshot? I have tried to search amazon and ebay, no luck. If you or anyone seeing this could point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Northerner

raventree78 said:


> Hello, do you happen to remember where you got the lion mouth slingshot? I have tried to search amazon and ebay, no luck. If you or anyone seeing this could point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it


I got it off AliExpress but the dealer doesn't seem to have them anymore.


----------



## orion25

Take a look at this link, there are several models that should suit you.






lance pierre - Buy lance pierre with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality lance pierre with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## NorthernOntario

Northerner said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Yes, there seems to be a lot more shooters using the OTT but don't let that influence your choice. Try them all and stick with what works best for you. Find out what helps you achieve your best accuracy.
> 
> I started this slingshot journey 30 years ago with a TruMark FS-1, fat tubes and .44cal cast lead balls. Next was a Daisy P51 that was somewhat similar. Over the years I discovered the forums and learned how to build boardcut frames so I made over a hundred and experimented with size, shape, designs and materials. Then I grew fond of the steel Chinese loop ear frames with skinny tubes and so I rested in that area for many years. Then I opened up my mind a bit more and tried some of the different frames from AliExpress dealers, Pocket Predator, SimpleShot and others. I had the Universal BoyScout, SERE, OTT Ranger Tac, Mini-Taurus OTT & TTF, Axiom Ocularis, Jelly Bean Ocularis, Wasp Stinger, Tianpeng, Popeye, Feihu, Lion Mouth, Antelope, StoneSpear SPS, Dobber Catapults F1, Wingshooter Longbow, etc, etc.
> 
> Most of my frames were OTT but a few were TTF. What improved my accuracy the most was when I transitioned from instinctive to conscious aiming. I'm not knocking instinctive/intuitive aiming but found I could extend my accuracy distance to 30+ yards when conscious aiming. Another thing that improved my accuracy was getting away from the common thumb-brace hold and moving to a pinch-hammer grip with a fairly narrow fork width. It just worked better for me. Gangster hold, as always. I have experimented with eight ammo sizes and settled on 7mm & 8mm but will also use BBs a lot during the winter months.
> 
> Out of more than 200 slingshots the 3 that I only seem to now shoot are the TTF Mini-Taurus, Tianpeng and the Lion Mouth. The Mini-Taurus TTF has been my most accurate shooter for over 2 years now.
> 
> *What's my point?* For most of my slingshot years I was not at all interested in TTF designs, hammer grip frames, lanyards or small ball ammo. This stuff was all against my grain. It was Roger Henrie (Wingshooter) who convinced me to try the TTF Mini-T. After giving TTF an honest try I was shocked to see my consistency improve. As a bonus I have never had a handslap with TTF and pinch-hammer hold. To be honest I think the pinch-hammer hold is a huge contributor to my improved accuracy. It just points naturally like pointing a finger. No cocked back wrist, frame flipping or thumb bracing needed. Some guys shoot very well and much better than me with a basic flat frame design. I did give the _OTT flat frame_ an honest try for many years and did have fun and some nice accuracy. I just find the TTF pinch-hammer easier to shoot and I like the contoured grip on the Mini-T. With that said, I'll still periodically pick up a flat frame and have some fun.
> 
> My two favorite OTT frames still get lots of use. The Tianpeng is rigged up for BBs and the Lion Mouth is for when I want to shoot a traditional Chinese peghead frame. Both are pinch-hammer frames.
> 
> You could try my preferred designs, shooting style and ammo sizes and hate it all. That's fine. It's okay if we don't like the same thing. But you will never know until you try. I was pleasantly surprised. Bill Hays, the Mini-Taurus designer, does very well with this frame and other TTF designs.
> 
> The bottom pic is a shadowbox coffee table in my basement. All slingshots are fun!
> 
> View attachment 360466
> 
> 
> View attachment 360467
> 
> 
> View attachment 360468


----------



## NorthernOntario

Northerner said:


> Here are a few more pics of the TTF Mini-Taurus, Tianpeng and Lion Mouth. Sorry, I'm retired and it's cold outside...lol.
> 
> First of all thanks for all the valuable info —- I just received a Taurus sling shot from Pocket Preditor Site yesterday. I love the way it fits my hand perfectly. However the outside fork width is 3 1/8 inch wide. With my 32 inch draw with an anchor in the corner of my mouth the sling shot shoots 5 inches high at 10 meters. Experimenting with homemade plywood slingshot my optimum outside fork width is 3 7/8. Love the fit of the sling shot however how do I make it work for me. My accuracy is improving , I can now consistantly put 10 in a 3 inch circle at 10 meters with my plywood copy of the BSA pocket predator. I too am retired and have plenty of time to practive in my heated garage. -27c this morning here in Sault Ste Marie
> 
> View attachment 360469
> 
> 
> View attachment 360470
> 
> 
> View attachment 360471


----------



## NorthernOntario

There has been a lot of talk about the Taurus slingshot from Pocket Predator. I too love the way the sling shot fits my hand. However the version for TTF style has a narrow outside fork width. I have a 32 inch draw and anchor in the corner of my mouth. For me it was a waste of money because it shoots 5 inches high at 10 meters. Beside adjusting my aim point 5 inches low I don’t see how I could ever use the sling shot. Perhaps in the way distant future I may try full butterfly style and be able to use it then. For now it will just collect saw dust while I make slingshots with a fork width that match my draw length.


----------



## Slide-Easy

NorthernOntario said:


> There has been a lot of talk about the Taurus slingshot from Pocket Predator. I too love the way the sling shot fits my hand. However the version for TTF style has a narrow outside fork width. I have a 32 inch draw and anchor in the corner of my mouth. For me it was a waste of money because it shoots 5 inches high at 10 meters. Beside adjusting my aim point 5 inches low I don’t see how I could ever use the sling shot. Perhaps in the way distant future I may try full butterfly style and be able to use it then. For now it will just collect saw dust while I make slingshots with a fork width that match my draw length.


Did you contact Bill Hays? I am sure he will help.


----------



## Northerner

NorthernOntario said:


> There has been a lot of talk about the Taurus slingshot from Pocket Predator. I too love the way the sling shot fits my hand. However the version for TTF style has a narrow outside fork width. I have a 32 inch draw and anchor in the corner of my mouth. For me it was a waste of money because it shoots 5 inches high at 10 meters. Beside adjusting my aim point 5 inches low I don’t see how I could ever use the sling shot. Perhaps in the way distant future I may try full butterfly style and be able to use it then. For now it will just collect saw dust while I make slingshots with a fork width that match my draw length.


With the *TTF Mini-Taurus* I shoot 5/16" steel at 218fps and anchor on my tragus (ear). I aim about 2 1/2" to 3" under for a hit on a hanging plastic golfball at 10 yards. Ideally I would like about 85mm fork width for 10 metres. The GZK TTF Hammer and TTF Hammer Pro would be nice to try.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Northerner said:


> With the *TTF Mini-Taurus* I shoot 5/16" steel at 218fps and anchor on my tragus (ear). I aim about 2 1/2" to 3" under for a hit on a hanging plastic golfball at 10 yards. Ideally I would like about 85mm fork width for 10 metres. The GZK TTF Hammer and TTF Hammer Pro would be nice to try.


He will make you a full size Taurus.


----------



## Northerner

*Or...*


https://proshotcatapults.com/product/taurus-ttfott-black/




https://proshotcatapults.com/product/taurus-ttfott-realtree-camo/





https://proshotcatapults.com/product/ranger-ergo-ttfott-black/




https://proshotcatapults.com/product/ranger-ergo-ttfott-realtree-camo/


----------



## NorthernOntario

My mistake, I should have did my research to find out the width of the outside forks before ordering. ———-Slingshot , Shipping, U.S exchange rate and we are talking a $50 Canadian mistake for us Northerners here in Ontario. I have Emailed Bill for his advice .


----------



## Slide-Easy

Northerner said:


> *Or...*
> 
> 
> https://proshotcatapults.com/product/taurus-ttfott-black/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://proshotcatapults.com/product/taurus-ttfott-realtree-camo/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://proshotcatapults.com/product/ranger-ergo-ttfott-black/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://proshotcatapults.com/product/ranger-ergo-ttfott-realtree-camo/


......or, Island Made.


----------



## RonanMcLlyr

Northerner said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Yes, there seems to be a lot more shooters using the OTT but don't let that influence your choice. Try them all and stick with what works best for you. Find out what helps you achieve your best accuracy.
> 
> I started this slingshot journey 30 years ago with a TruMark FS-1, fat tubes and .44cal cast lead balls. Next was a Daisy P51 that was somewhat similar. Over the years I discovered the forums and learned how to build boardcut frames so I made over a hundred and experimented with size, shape, designs and materials. Then I grew fond of the steel Chinese loop ear frames with skinny tubes and so I rested in that area for many years. Then I opened up my mind a bit more and tried some of the different frames from AliExpress dealers, Pocket Predator, SimpleShot and others. I had the Universal BoyScout, SERE, OTT Ranger Tac, Mini-Taurus OTT & TTF, Axiom Ocularis, Jelly Bean Ocularis, Wasp Stinger, Tianpeng, Popeye, Feihu, Lion Mouth, Antelope, StoneSpear SPS, Dobber Catapults F1, Wingshooter Longbow, etc, etc.
> 
> Most of my frames were OTT but a few were TTF. What improved my accuracy the most was when I transitioned from instinctive to conscious aiming. I'm not knocking instinctive/intuitive aiming but found I could extend my accuracy distance to 30+ yards when conscious aiming. Another thing that improved my accuracy was getting away from the common thumb-brace hold and moving to a pinch-hammer grip with a fairly narrow fork width. It just worked better for me. Gangster hold, as always. I have experimented with eight ammo sizes and settled on 7mm & 8mm but will also use BBs a lot during the winter months.
> 
> Out of more than 200 slingshots the 3 that I only seem to now shoot are the TTF Mini-Taurus, Tianpeng and the Lion Mouth. The Mini-Taurus TTF has been my most accurate shooter for over 2 years now.
> 
> *What's my point?* For most of my slingshot years I was not at all interested in TTF designs, hammer grip frames, lanyards or small ball ammo. This stuff was all against my grain. It was Roger Henrie (Wingshooter) who convinced me to try the TTF Mini-T. After giving TTF an honest try I was shocked to see my consistency improve. As a bonus I have never had a handslap with TTF and pinch-hammer hold. To be honest I think the pinch-hammer hold is a huge contributor to my improved accuracy. It just points naturally like pointing a finger. No cocked back wrist, frame flipping or thumb bracing needed. Some guys shoot very well and much better than me with a basic flat frame design. I did give the _OTT flat frame_ an honest try for many years and did have fun and some nice accuracy. I just find the TTF pinch-hammer easier to shoot and I like the contoured grip on the Mini-T. With that said, I'll still periodically pick up a flat frame and have some fun.
> 
> My two favorite OTT frames still get lots of use. The Tianpeng is rigged up for BBs and the Lion Mouth is for when I want to shoot a traditional Chinese peghead frame. Both are pinch-hammer frames.
> 
> You could try my preferred designs, shooting style and ammo sizes and hate it all. That's fine. It's okay if we don't like the same thing. But you will never know until you try. I was pleasantly surprised. Bill Hays, the Mini-Taurus designer, does very well with this frame and other TTF designs.
> 
> The bottom pic is a shadowbox coffee table in my basement. All slingshots are fun!
> 
> View attachment 360466
> 
> 
> View attachment 360467
> 
> 
> View attachment 360468


What is a "hammer pinch" I'm just starting out and that's a new term.


----------



## Booral121

RonanMcLlyr said:


> What is a "hammer pinch" I'm just starting out and that's a new term.


🤔


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I am eager to hear responses, I dont have a formal definition in my head, although I think I have a "gut feeling" understanding.

To me, it means thumb and first finger supporting the forks, the frame pinched in between. This is my prefered grip. And frames that have great hand web support like Taurus and Scorpion are far and away the most comfortable for me.


----------



## Northerner

RonanMcLlyr said:


> What is a "hammer pinch" I'm just starting out and that's a new term.


_*Hammer-Pinch*_ is a term that was made up to describe a grip like on the Pocket Predator Mini-Taurus, Scorpion, the Chinese Tianpeng, and many others. With the "_hammer-pinch grip_" your thumb and index finger are spread further apart. Sometimes these digits just touch or possibly not quite touch on the front of the frame. These digits _pinch_ around the wide edges of the upper grip like a crab claw hold (pinch) rather than wrapping around evenly down the grip length like on a hammer handle. Some shooters say the _hammer-pinch_ hold gives a bit more control of the frame. The "_hammer grip_" is something like on the GZK TTF Hammer. The sides of the handle are relatively straight/parallel and your hand wraps around the grip like holding a hammer handle or hockey stick. With this grip your thumb overlaps your index finger quite a bit.

I don't think these terms are written in any sort of _slingshot bible _but they do help us to describe a grip and hold technique.


----------



## THWACK!

NorthernOntario said:


> Don’t Understand—I am new to slinging. Most of what I have watched and read claim that TTF is easier for beginners to master and also some claim more accurate. Why is it 90% of shooter seem to shoot OTT. Apparently in China nearly all shooter are OTT. Why is OTT so much more prevalent??
> Paul


Because at longer distances TTF method obscures the target due too having to hold over the target.





YT channel "Slingshotsniper TR"
THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

THWACK! said:


> Because at longer distances TTF method obscures the target due too having to hold over the target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YT channel "Slingshotsniper TR"
> THWACK!


Looks a a video has been pasted to the incorrect poster. Can't possibly be human error. ..

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

OR, the closer we get to exhaustion...

THWACK!


----------

